# Minot Field Trial results



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

The cell connection was unclear at times, but these are the Qual placements as best as I could understand. Please excuse any spelling or name errors. 

1st Disco Duck 
2nd Gavin's Point Rough Rider
3rd Sea Biscuit Itchin' to Go
4th Hunter Run's Boo Boo
RJ Big River something...

Thirty one back to the Open water blind tomorrow. Only lost 2 on the land blind this afternoon/evening.

More later.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Whoooo Hooooo for the Farmer camp!!!!

Nice to see a dog with the handicap of being called Disco Donald win......  

Keep us posted Tom! Whose running the dogs this weekend? "Cheering for your two" along with "my two" :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*minot*

13 back for the water marks in the Open.

30 something back from the first series of the Amateur


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*Minot*

Open Results:

1st Woody/Boyce
2nd Eva/Lanse Brown
3rd Max/Weller
4th Jack/Liz Jerome
RJ Star/Brasseaux
Jams don't know

26 back to water blind in the Amateur tomorow.


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

*running dogs*

Ryan is running dogs this week end


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

*Minot Trial*

Congratulations to Brian Moser and his dog Duncan for winning the Derby. Dan Sayles handled Duncan....Duncan now has a QAA win and 6 Derby points at 19 Mos. old....nice!

Mark Jenson


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

WOOOOHOOOOO Duncan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great Job guys, is been a frustrating last couple trials but your in the money!!!!!!!!!!!!! I sold that dog too cheap!!!!!

Great Job and 4 more point till derby list!!!!!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

have any of the other derby placements


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Congrat's to Roger Weller and FC AFC Max!!! What a great summer for them.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Minot*



Tom Watson said:


> Open Results:
> 
> 
> 2nd Eva/Lanse Brown


He must have been wearing his eye glasses and was able to see her for the entire land and water blinds! :lol:


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*Congratulations!!*

Congratulations to Roger Weller and FC/AFC Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max on the Open 3rd and completion of his FC title. Max's pup Willy sure seems to be a chip off the block and is constantly reminding me that he IS a good boy through the progress he shows in training day after day!

        :wink:


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

> I sold that dog too cheap!!!!!


You did a great job with Duncan, Robert. Derby list or not Duncan is going to have a future as an all age competitor. 
Lyle


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: Congratulations!!*



Ron Schuna said:


> Congratulations to Roger Weller and FC/AFC Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max on the Open 3rd and completion of his FC title. Max's pup Willy sure seems to be a chip off the block and is constantly reminding me that he IS a good boy through the progress he shows in training day after day!
> 
> :wink:


I imagine you and Bill are happy. I still think he should have kept a pup. :wink:


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

AMATEUR RESULTS

1st Lanse Brown
2nd linda Tobler
3rd
4th
RJ Rick Van Bergen

I couldn't remember 3 and 4th. The second place titled Linda's dog.


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Congratulations!!*



Buzz said:


> Ron Schuna said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations to Roger Weller and FC/AFC Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max on the Open 3rd and completion of his FC title. Max's pup Willy sure seems to be a chip off the block and is constantly reminding me that he IS a good boy through the progress he shows in training day after day!
> ...


Buzz,

You're right about that and I don't doubt Bill would agree. I was VERY happy before Max titled and I think that Bill should consider a repeat and keep a pup for himself.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

WOW!!! Check out the Amateurs that rocked the Open!!!!

AND... assuming Lanse won the AM with Eva... that should qualify him for the 07 National Am.

SM


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Max's pup Willy sure seems to be a chip off the block and is constantly reminding me that he IS a good boy through the progress he shows in training day after day!


Ahem, when ya gonna change your avatar over to the black dog?


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Ron Schuna wrote:



> Congratulations to Roger Weller and FC/AFC Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max on the Open 3rd and completion of his FC title. Max's pup Willy sure seems to be a chip off the block and is constantly reminding me that he IS a good boy through the progress he shows in training day after day!


Max appears to throw pups that love to retrieve and are biddable, but don't forget to look to the left and see who makes up 50% of your pup. :wink: 


Buzz wrote:



> I imagine you and Bill are happy. I still think he should have kept a pup.


I am kicking myself for not keeping a pup, yes, but Tar can always have more. :wink: I hope! Or maybe I'll wait for Raven's first litter.


Howard N wrote:



> Ahem, when ya gonna change your avatar over to the black dog?


I keep asking him the same thing!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: 


Bill


----------



## elcinc (Jul 25, 2005)

*Minot Trial*

Thanks everyone,

It was great to get Max's FC. Thanks to Dave Rorem and Chris Ledford, also. Max's son: Gavin Points Roughrider got QAA by placing 2nd in the Q and also seems to be a chip off the old block.

Roger Weller
Crow River Retrievers


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*MInot*

Congratulations to Linda Tobler and Trixie for the Am 2nd and title. Well done!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*DERBY AND AM RESULTS*

Derby:

1st - Duncan - Brian Mesa / Dan Sayles
2nd - Boo - Kit Johnston / Kit
3rd - Raymarc's Mile Marker - Glenn Rogers-Rick Anderson/ Yozamp
4th - Roadee - David Furin / Furin
RJ - Duece - Seth Steinbeck / Yozamp 
Jams: Bear - Martha Curtis / Mike Bassett
Mollie - Paul Panichi / Panichi

AMATEUR:
1st - Eva - Lance Brown
2nd - Trixie - Linda Tobler
3rd - Pinky - Maury Smith
4th - Magic - Tom Torvik
RJ - Ben - Rick VanBergen
JAMS: Aero - David Furin
Malks big river bmk - George Malaktaris
Jack - Liz Jerome
Pepper - Roger Weller

OPEN:

1st - Woody - Dewitt Boyce
2nd - Eva - Lance Brown - Yes that qualified him for the Nat'l
3rd - Max - Roger Weller
4th - Jack - Liz Jerome
RJ - Yozamp?? I'm not sure what dog. I do not know the jams, either. Sorry.

CONGRATS TO ROGER FOR THE FC TITLE! CONGRATS TO LINDA TOBLER FOR HER AFC TITLE ON TRIXIE!! 

Congrats to Liz, Tom, David, and Rick for a job well done!


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

It's good to see Lance back running dogs again.


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

AMATEUR: 
1st - Eva - Lance Brown 
2nd - Trixie - Linda Tobler 
3rd - Pinky - Maury Smith 
4th - Magic - Tom Torvik 
RJ - Ben - Rick VanBergen 
*JAMS*: Aero - David Furin 
Malks big river bmk - George Malaktaris 
Jack - Liz Jerome 
*Pepper - Roger Weller *

Wow Roger,

Three all age dogs at your house now! You must be on cloud nine.

Pepper is a Ram bitch if I remember correctly. Can't go wrong there!

Bill


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Roger Perry said:


> It's good to see Lance back running dogs again.


And it appears he has been training. 

Congrats Buster Brown!


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Any information on Steve Yozamp from Outback retrievers and his dog Moses? I do believe he was at this one.


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

*Disco Duck*

I believe Ryan did the basics on Donald for his first 18 months then he went to Clint? Let me know of the accuracy of this, either way he is a nice dog!
Go get 'um Donald!

Goose


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Moses ran a great trial for Steve up in Minot and should have had a piece of the prize. Moses has had a pretty good summer with an Am win and a 2nd. He has really come on this year and I think it is only a matter of time before he is titled.


----------

